# Shimano Nexave



## andlan17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Does anybody have any experience with this reel? I am looking at getting an inshore setup and came across this reel on tackle warehouse. I cant find anything recent on it, but it seems that they did make this model several years ago. The research I have been doing tells me that shimano is the brand to go with. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 22, 2016)

The only thing is those reels are composite framed, so a bull red will flex the frame.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2016)

Big bull will flex a metal one just as well. The Shimano will hold up fine if you set your drag right. I've got two that have worked the skinny water for years and are still good to go any day I am. Don't know how well they'll do past the 37# mark but one has made it that far with no tell of quitting.

My bad - older model than Nexave, but pretty much the same reel looking at the internals and skeleton. (They're out in the shed and I'm not going out there in the rain).


----------



## andlan17 (Feb 23, 2016)

would you recommend the sedona over the nexave? the sedona 3000 has 18 lbs of drag and the nexave 2500 only has 9


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 23, 2016)

The sedona 3000 only has 9 as well, you get the bump up to 18 at the 4000 size. Honestly, I'd try and find an older shimano spheros on ebay, I bought a new one for $100 and a used one for $75. Otherwise, I'd save the money and buy a sienna for $30 with 13lbs of drag (4000 size). Even the 2500 size sienna is pretty close to sedona and nexave while being half the price.


----------



## andlan17 (Feb 23, 2016)

I am finding 2 different drags listed on shimano's website for the 3000 model. I guess it is the american site that says its only got 9 lbs of drag. However, the UK and AU sites say the same model has 8.5 Kg of drag, which is about 18.5 lbs. Every website I look at that model says it has 18 lbs of drag. Maybe it is just a mistake on shimano's part.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 23, 2016)

The stradic 3000 is only rated at 14lbs, I don't see the sedona having a bigger drag than a stradic.


----------

